# Three Elves and a Dwarf



## MavrickWeirdo (Mar 13, 2002)

I recently dragged my family together to form a gaming group. (Siblings and Spouces) We have only had the first character-making session so far, but I thought I would share some of the Highlights from that.

Player Question: Can I be an Albino Elf?

DM: Fine, whatever.

Player: Can I have an Orc Double-Axe?

DM: You can _OWN_ one, if you want . But with your low strength I'm not sure you can lift it.

Another player: I want a horse.

DM: You can buy a horse.

2nd Player: But it says here that Feed for 1 day weighs 10 lbs. If the horse carries a couple of days feed then it won't have any room for me. Do horses really eat 10 lbs a day?

DM: Don't worry about it.

3rd Player: Can I have soapmaking skill?

DM: What?

3rd Player: Can I have soapmaking skill? I want my druid to make herbal soaps and ointments.

DM: Fine, put it down as soaps and lotions. It will let you make minor non-magical lotions to help healing later on.

1st Player: Ooh a 10ft ladder is only 3cp. I think I'll get one.

4th Player (Me): What are you going to do with a 10ft ladder?

1st Player: It might come in handy.

4th Player: I can hear it now, a guardsman calling out "Stop him! The Albino Elf with the 10ft ladder!"

1st Player: Fine, well your smith will be pretty obvious carring around an anvil all the time.

4th Player: He doesn't have to carry an anvil all the time, the book says he can make weapons with just raw materials, artisan's tools, and a fire.

DM: You can't make weapons without an Anvil.

4th Player: well, I probably have a small "traveling anvil" in my artisan's tools.

DM: Well, ok, but you'll only be able to make small stuff like daggers and arrows on the traveling anvil.

4th Player: Fine.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Mar 13, 2002)

Duplicate thread; Moderator please delete this thread


----------

